# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم IP-BOX (The SMART Tool) تحديثات :  IP BOX V2 New update Ver 3.9C come!!!

## mohamed73

1：Add Advanced  Option for repair Boot,You can press F2 for run it
2：Support Double Boot Auto Distinguish
3：Read SPI Flash auto show you imei
4：WIFI/BT add auto creat。
5：New update Change SN only function ,auto Creat Wifi and BT add,Support all the model
6：if SN has Illegal character, the Tips you for fix it
7：Add new flash support SDMBLBCF4_064G。
8：adjust iPhone5s,now all the 5s change disk,Fingerprint function available   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Let's talk about ver 3.9C over here :الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

